# great pct!



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2013)

I had a great pct..Kept some nice gains and no crash.I feel great after a long deca dbol test cycle.That cycle changed my frame big time.I would like to thank hcg it was awesome I highly recommend it for on cycle use or atleast a blast for a few weeks like i did.I feel fully recoverd after hcg and 4 weeks of some good ass clomid.Very importnat to get quality pct products.My first cycle i had bunk pct I felt like dog shit for months.Hcg use it


----------



## Seeker (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad to hear BB. Now it's time to prime for the next ride


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 7, 2013)

It had to b the organic lettuce...


----------



## Yaya (Oct 7, 2013)

great to here... now get ready for that next cycle


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2013)

I am now convinced your first cycle PCT was bunk. Glad you didn't sleep outside my window singing "baby come back" all night this time.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 7, 2013)

Good stuff BB! I just finished my Pct today and feel great also. I never really felt like shit or bad coming off from times before either. Yeah I have to check my ego at the door at the gym, but mental strength is a big part too.


----------



## Clown of iron (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a bit curious on how to run a PCT, this is my first time to ever come off a cycle I was wondering how to do it properly?  How long to i take my Letro? I have the dosage dialed in right but I don't know how long to take it and when I will see the proper results to know to stop?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 17, 2013)

Clown of iron said:


> I'm a bit curious on how to run a PCT, this is my first time to ever come off a cycle I was wondering how to do it properly?  How long to i take my Letro? I have the dosage dialed in right but I don't know how long to take it and when I will see the proper results to know to stop?



make a thread


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 18, 2013)

Since I'm pretty well versed in PCT..

LOL who am I kidding

I do plan to do HCG when wifey wants to balloon up with Hulk Jr


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Since I'm pretty well versed in PCT..
> 
> LOL who am I kidding
> 
> I do plan to do HCG when wifey wants to balloon up with Hulk Jr



Ill always use hcg before pct.I felt great after a deca cycle


----------



## blackout (Nov 18, 2013)

I have never used PCT, as I have never felt the need. However it has been a while
since I have cycled and am thinking of trying Clomid EOD on this one. Any advice?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 18, 2013)

always pharm serms or get them from your source.....fuk research chems....too risky


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 24, 2013)

Was that pharm grade or ugl HCG


----------

